# Uwell crown tank with RBA section



## Christos

I see the crown tank is getting very little attention on this forum.
First impressing are rather good.
The tank used a quarts glass piece and it comes with a spare one in the box. This is a big thing for me because I have broken glass tanks before and struggled to get a replacement timeously.

The second bonus is the tank can use either pre purchased coils in varying coils and resistance which makes the tank noob friendly or you can buy the seperate rba coil.
The third bonus is top fill or bottom fill depending on your preference.

I want to focus on the rba base as that is what I am using at the moment. I do believe the stock coils are awesome but I prefer to build coils myself and honestly I'm scared to like a pre built coil because I want to believe I can do a better job myself.

I have done the following:
Single coil
.51 ohms
3mm ID
6 wraps
316L SS 26 AWG
Cotton bacon v2

Firstly coil built and dry fired to get out any cold spots.



Secondly used a piece of cotton bacon as is out the pack. Minor trimming to get it through the coil.




Thirdly note the length I cut the wick.



I used the S method for wicking. I have tried shorter lengths of wick but it ends up leaking more than I like. I say leaking here because all tanks tend to leak but I like to clean the catch cup daily and shorter wicks mean cleaning daily as opposed to every 3 days or so.


Fit the RBA top piece and print the coil.
I used hazeworks agent orange here because the tank is supprisingly good with flavour and the orange seems to shine with higher watts.




Fill the tank and off to vape bliss!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lim

just trying out the crown right now, leaked few drops when filling from the top, but it a smooth vape! such a good tank

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Lim said:


> just trying out the crown right now, leaked few drops when filling from the top, but it a smooth vape! such a good tank


Are you using the stock coils or the rebuildable base?


----------



## Lim

stock coil. rebuildable base have same problem when I put from the top. but if i put from the bottom it is fine... not leaking at all


----------



## Christos

Lim said:


> stock coil. rebuildable base have same problem when I put from the top. but if i put from the bottom it is fine... not leaking at all


I haven't tried bottom filing yet


----------



## Lim

well, if you use top filling and it has not leak from the airhole, then it is good. i have not tried the third time because I burn myself with the oil on second try. so I will stay with bottom open


----------



## Christos

Lim said:


> well, if you use top filling and it has not leak from the airhole, then it is good. i have not tried the third time because I burn myself with the oil on second try. so I will stay with bottom open


Well I went through 20ml in the tank yesterday and when I cleaned it there was about 1ml in the base. 
So for convinience I will probably use the top fill for a while.


----------



## GlacieredPyro

There should be 0 leaking on top fill with stock coils.

This is currently the most hardcore flavor tank ive tried. Some juices cant even go in mine because they become too intense. 

Currently on the .25 stock coil.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

What the base looks like after 1 full tank with the build above. Some mild condensation only.


----------



## Nimatek

Christos said:


> I see the crown tank is getting very little attention on this forum.
> First impressing are rather good.
> The tank used a quarts glass piece and it comes with a spare one in the box. This is a big thing for me because I have broken glass tanks before and struggled to get a replacement timeously.
> 
> The second bonus is the tank can use either pre purchased coils in varying coils and resistance which makes the tank noob friendly or you can buy the seperate rba coil.
> The third bonus is top fill or bottom fill depending on your preference.
> 
> I want to focus on the rba base as that is what I am using at the moment. I do believe the stock coils are awesome but I prefer to build coils myself and honestly I'm scared to like a pre built coil because I want to believe I can do a better job myself.
> 
> I have done the following:
> Single coil
> .51 ohms
> 3mm ID
> 6 wraps
> 316L SS 26 AWG
> Cotton bacon v2
> 
> Firstly coil built and dry fired to get out any cold spots.
> View attachment 42096
> View attachment 42095
> 
> Secondly used a piece of cotton bacon as is out the pack. Minor trimming to get it through the coil.
> View attachment 42094
> View attachment 42093
> 
> 
> Thirdly note the length I cut the wick.
> View attachment 42092
> 
> 
> I used the S method for wicking. I have tried shorter lengths of wick but it ends up leaking more than I like. I say leaking here because all tanks tend to leak but I like to clean the catch cup daily and shorter wicks mean cleaning daily as opposed to every 3 days or so.
> View attachment 42091
> 
> Fit the RBA top piece and print the coil.
> I used hazeworks agent orange here because the tank is supprisingly good with flavour and the orange seems to shine with higher watts.
> 
> View attachment 42089
> 
> 
> Fill the tank and off to vape bliss!
> View attachment 42088



I've had endless hassles with this RBA and just never could get it working. The "S" method of wicking appears to be the best.
@MorneW helped me yesterday and it has been solid, no dry hits anymore! 

Keeping the Crown again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jlw777

On youtube, the S wick cotton seems to be the recommended method. I love the flavour from this tank

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nimatek

Just a side note : The Crown RBA is a lot like the TFV4 Mini RBA - you have to pack it with more cotton than you would normally think is correct. If you under wick it, it doesn't work. Throw common sense out and just add a little more, it should be tight in the coil but just tight enough that it goes through with a bit of effort, not too much that you move the coil.

Leave a little extra length to form the S and it is happy to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

I just wanted to mention that this tank is extremely easy to take apart.
I have had tanks where it's almost impossible to unscrew a portion because I tightened it a tad too much. 
The uwell crown it buttery smooth and the grip on all the sections is wonderful.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos

So I just popped in the pre made .5 ohm stock coil. Primed it with some milky way from foggs famous sauce. 
Currently running at 20W with temp protection at 200 degrees Celsius. 

This coil and tank is a winner! 
I'm getting flavour that was soft in the cyclone that is sharp and delicious in the crown. 
I mean the wick hasn't settled yet but this flavour is what I would expect from a dripper. 
At 50 watts this thing has decent flavor and clouds for days! 

What do you guys at the temp protection at? @SAVapeGear what is your current watts and temp at?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

I haven't use mine in temp mode.

I have used it once on temp mode on my sx mini.Think I was at 245c and 55W.

But my sweet spot in power mode is between 50 and 65w

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

SAVapeGear said:


> I haven't use mine in temp mode.
> 
> I have used it once on temp mode on my sx mini.Think I was at 245c and 55W.
> 
> But my sweet spot in power mode is between 50 and 65w


It seems to cut out every so often and say temp protected at 50w and 250 degrees C.
I think it's the SS temp curve that I need to mess with. 

I did switch the temp protection off while using the rba base and that resulted in an almost dry hit


----------



## SAVapeGear

Just try it in normal power mode. 55W

I agree.It must be the SS curve setting.

https://drive.google.com/folderview...&usp=sharing&tid=0B0uqr_CFVmx6dzJZN3paazFzUkU

There is some CSV files here


----------



## Christos

SAVapeGear said:


> Just try it in normal power mode. 55W
> 
> I agree.It must be the SS curve setting.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview...&usp=sharing&tid=0B0uqr_CFVmx6dzJZN3paazFzUkU
> 
> There is some CSV files here


Thanks. I got the SS curve from steamcrave but I'll check if it differs this evening. 

Can we post that link in this thread? 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reuleaux-dna-200-help.t18049/

Also do you rinse the stock coils regularly?


----------



## SAVapeGear

Christos said:


> Thanks. I got the SS curve from steamcrave but I'll check if it differs this evening.
> 
> Can we post that link in this thread?
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reuleaux-dna-200-help.t18049/
> 
> Also do you rinse the stock coils regularly?


Did you also remember to adjust the preheat punch? 

It is set to 200w by default. 

I don't rinse my stock coils. Only once close to the end and then I also use a earbud to clean the wire a little. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

SAVapeGear said:


> Did you also remember to adjust the preheat punch?
> 
> It is set to 200w by default.
> 
> I don't rinse my stock coils. Only once close to the end and then I also use a earbud to clean the wire a little.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Yup, I p put it on soft and set it to 45W.


----------



## SAVapeGear

OK.Just wanted to make sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

SAVapeGear said:


> Just try it in normal power mode. 55W
> 
> I agree.It must be the SS curve setting.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview...&usp=sharing&tid=0B0uqr_CFVmx6dzJZN3paazFzUkU
> 
> There is some CSV files here


With the temp off at 55W it's a little hour for me. Still good. 
I prefer the luke warm consistency when the temp protection kicks in. Nice warmish vape for a second at 50W then it drops to 35W to keep the temp below 250 and then pulse around keeping the temp at around 240 degrees Celsius.


----------



## SAVapeGear

Christos said:


> With the temp off at 55W it's a little hour for me. Still good.
> I prefer the luke warm consistency when the temp protection kicks in. Nice warmish vape for a second at 50W then it drops to 35W to keep the temp below 250 and then pulse around keeping the temp at around 240 degrees Celsius.


If you like it hot. Try 70w to 80w in power mode

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

SAVapeGear said:


> If you like it hot. Try 70w to 80w in power mode
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I think I'll pass 
Was reading that I should try 304SS profile from steamcrave. 
Some people prefer it to the 316L curve and some don't.


----------



## vaporbud77

Hi guys, can someone post a pic of their crowns rba build, because I've rebuilt the rba atleast 15 times and I'm still getting dry hits. I've tried every way I can think of to try build it and it's still not working 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## MorneW

@vaporbud77 hey. Wick your rba like in this vid and u should be good to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaporbud77

@MorneW I tried the S wick yesterday but still getting endless dry hits. Tried it on a 2.4 and 3mm ID. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## vaporbud77

I'm not even pushing the coils too hard, my rx200 is set at 24 watts. I've tried nickel, kanthal and SS 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## vaporbud77

I was using 60/40 but changed over 70/30 juice when it ran out. But I don't think that would make a huge difference 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## MorneW

I helped @Nimatek with his and it worked like a champ. We pretty much chain vaped a half a tank without any issues. I think we built 3mm in his and it was fantastic. Juice we tested with was 70/30.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaporbud77

Ok cool I'll try it again. Does it really matter if I use a 2.4 or 3mm ID 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

vaporbud77 said:


> Ok cool I'll try it again. Does it really matter if I use a 2.4 or 3mm ID
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


I used a 3mm ID as well. 
I got almost dry hits when I took the temp protection off.


----------



## Christos

My instinct treks me there is way too much cotton in there when I built it but I did try a lot less cotton and I did get leaking.


----------



## vaporbud77

Yeah I either get dry hits from too much cotton or I get crazy leaks from too little

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## MorneW

We ran triple twisted 28 in power mode. Cotton must push against chimney and completely cover holes. And cotton was nice and snug in coil


----------



## SAVapeGear

MorneW said:


> We ran triple twisted 28 in power mode. Cotton must push against chimney and completely cover holes. And cotton was nice and snug in coil


You guys must just remember that you can't run high wattages on the RBA.

I did a clapton on mine and could only push it to 38W max.

Cotton have to be snug but not to snug.

You will never get the same vape of the RBA as the stock coils.

It is all trial and error.Same as any RTA and RBA.

I have never used the S wicking method.

And always position the coil as low as possible.


----------



## Christos

I will try less cotton in progressive builds but I am enjoying the stock coils. I hate stock coils but these are really something to write home about.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

The stock coils are just the best and they do last long.I get a month on one coil when I run it at 50W.

After about 3 weeks,I rinse the coil and clean the SS wire with an earbud and it is good to go again.


----------



## SAVapeGear

SAVapeGear said:


> The stock coils are just the best and they do last long.I get a month on one coil when I run it at 50W.
> 
> After about 3 weeks,I rinse the coil and clean the SS wire with an earbud and it is good to go again.


I also like to bundle a coil with a juice. I like to use one coil for one juice. 

It last very long this way. 

So I would take the coil out and tie it to the juice bottle in a small little zip lock bag. 

So that a coil is always paired with the juice. Lol

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

So the SS304 profile for the DNA 200 is way way closer to just power mode with no dry hits.
It is hot and it is flavoursome on the Uwell stock coils. 250 degrees Celcius and 50 Watts is a winner.
I read somewhere that the coil legs might be nickel but I cannot confirm this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

3mm ID 
26 awg SS 
9 wraps
.56 ohms
Cotton bacon v2

Airflow is amazing and flavour is rather good. 
Running at 45W with temp protecting.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chezzig

Christos said:


> I see the crown tank is getting very little attention on this forum.
> First impressing are rather good.
> The tank used a quarts glass piece and it comes with a spare one in the box. This is a big thing for me because I have broken glass tanks before and struggled to get a replacement timeously.
> 
> The second bonus is the tank can use either pre purchased coils in varying coils and resistance which makes the tank noob friendly or you can buy the seperate rba coil.
> The third bonus is top fill or bottom fill depending on your preference.
> 
> I want to focus on the rba base as that is what I am using at the moment. I do believe the stock coils are awesome but I prefer to build coils myself and honestly I'm scared to like a pre built coil because I want to believe I can do a better job myself.
> 
> I have done the following:
> Single coil
> .51 ohms
> 3mm ID
> 6 wraps
> 316L SS 26 AWG
> Cotton bacon v2
> 
> Firstly coil built and dry fired to get out any cold spots.
> View attachment 42096
> View attachment 42095
> 
> Secondly used a piece of cotton bacon as is out the pack. Minor trimming to get it through the coil.
> View attachment 42094
> View attachment 42093
> 
> 
> Thirdly note the length I cut the wick.
> View attachment 42092
> 
> 
> I used the S method for wicking. I have tried shorter lengths of wick but it ends up leaking more than I like. I say leaking here because all tanks tend to leak but I like to clean the catch cup daily and shorter wicks mean cleaning daily as opposed to every 3 days or so.
> View attachment 42091
> 
> Fit the RBA top piece and print the coil.
> I used hazeworks agent orange here because the tank is supprisingly good with flavour and the orange seems to shine with higher watts.
> 
> View attachment 42089
> 
> 
> Fill the tank and off to vape bliss!
> View attachment 42088


 I bought myself this tank this morning based on all the positive reviews on some overseas sites 
haven't tried it yet, probably only tonight, will be using the standard stock coils though.


----------



## GlacieredPyro

Chezzig said:


> I bought myself this tank this morning based on all the positive reviews on some overseas sites
> haven't tried it yet, probably only tonight, will be using the standard stock coils though.



Please take the time to break them in very carefully. (The stock coils)
There is a great youtube video here.
Well broken in crown coils last ages and they have the best flavor in the market.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Chezzig said:


> I bought myself this tank this morning based on all the positive reviews on some overseas sites
> haven't tried it yet, probably only tonight, will be using the standard stock coils though.


This tank guzzles but it makes nice clouds and has nice flavour. 
I believe this tank is rated higher than the aromamizer and bellus internationally. 

The stock coils are very good. Just prime them well. I would probably use this tank with stock coils only of the coils were cheaper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

I think for the RBA section 4mm ID would be better as 3mm is still not as airy as the stock coils. 
My aim is to get the RBA section working better than the stock coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig

Christos said:


> This tank guzzles but it makes nice clouds and has nice flavour.
> I believe this tank is rated higher than the aromamizer and bellus internationally.
> 
> The stock coils are very good. Just prime them well. I would probably use this tank with stock coils only of the coils were cheaper.


 I believe so too from everything I've read 

Ill def do that, thanks @Christos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Chezzig said:


> I bought myself this tank this morning based on all the positive reviews on some overseas sites
> haven't tried it yet, probably only tonight, will be using the standard stock coils though.


you won't regret it.... I have just received my second Crown, I am convinced 100%. This is an excellent atty.

Btw, I am just using the ready made coils for it, these last a long time and have outstanding flavour and vapour production. 

For supplies.... FastTech has the authentic coils for 8,64$, ordered some as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chezzig

Tom said:


> you won't regret it.... I have just received my second Crown, I am convinced 100%. This is an excellent atty.


Yay  eventually.. a good decision lolol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

The stock coils really last long and it is worth the money.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom

SAVapeGear said:


> The stock coils really last long and it is worth the money.


I replaced my first NI200 last night, I guess I got about 30 tanks out of it. Obviously it all depends on the liquids.... in this one I had the whole range of my favourite liquids. Some of them do kill the coils in my FeV...


----------



## SAVapeGear

NI200 lasted me only 2 weeks. But the Ss ones gave me at least a month

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom

SAVapeGear said:


> NI200 lasted me only 2 weeks.



same for me, still about 30 tanks tho


----------



## Christos

I haven't gotten round to trying the ni200 yet. Still rotating the RBA base and the stock SS coils. I go through about 3 tanks then rinse and dry and repeat.


----------



## Christos

I thin I have perfected the RBA base with spaced Ni 200 26AWG.
Twas 11 wraps and it came in at 0.07 Ohms. (Please dont try this at home ) Flavour is better than the stock Ni coil and the SS coil.

The trick was to use a minimal amount of cotton and fluff it out. Once fluffed out i stuck it in the RBA base but tried to keep it fluffed while inserting.
Sadly I didnt take pictures.

The only negative so far is that the catch cup does fill up when filling from the top. It was less than a ml but enough to make me cringe.
Ill give bottom fill a chance later today as this tank is guzzling my juice but its extremely flavourful and the cloud production is insane!


----------



## Christos

Pics of the epic build. 
3mm ID spaced Ni 200
26 awg
0.12 ohms
7 wraps
Fibre freaks #2 folded once.

Flavour is on par with the stock coils if not better.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

The trick me thinks is less cotton. I will try this again with SS and see how it goes. Last time I didn't enjoy the SS and I think it was because I packed it too tightly with cotton.


----------



## stevie g

SAVapeGear said:


> NI200 lasted me only 2 weeks. But the Ss ones gave me at least a month
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


what was the average wattage you used and was it in TC mode or straight wattage?.


----------



## Christos

Sprint said:


> what was the average wattage you used and was it in TC mode or straight wattage?.


I used the stock Ni 200 coil and i went though 4 tanks. The coil was gunked up and black deposits could be seen (in TC mode).

the SS coils in Tc mode got to the same appearance after about 10 tanks.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------

